# Pictures of my horses



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello I am new here. For all who can't read my nickname it is Horse Poor n Big Sky. Big Sky = Montana. Sorry for all those that thought it said porn but that is a misunderstanding that is easily made. Anyway, I have three quarter horses. Two mares and one gelding. 

This one is Cissy (Tiny Leo Charge) she is 21 almost 22 but acts like she's turnin' 3. She is off the race track. 

















This is Junior (Paul's JrMiss) she is 10 going on 11. I've had her since she was a yearling.

















This is Trouble (not registered yet) he is Junior's baby. Not a baby no more though. He is 3 going on 4 in April. He is my future roping/reining horse.


























Those are my horses, bunch of hay burners but I love'em.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I too, have a 22 year old.. going on 3. :roll:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

lol Yep she is very onery. She tries to unload me every spring faithfully. She's a good horse though wouldn't trade her for the world. Took a long time to get her to trust me. I've had her for 14 years now.


----------

